# I just wanna get this right....



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay, so I'm going to build a new rig and I just want to check that everything will work and there is no bottle necking.

The actual thing:

Newegg.com - Rosewill CHALLENGER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case, comes with Three Fans-1x Front Blue LED 120mm Fan, 1x Top 140mm Fan, 1x Rear 120mm Fan, option Fans-2x Side 120mm Fan - Case

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL - RAM

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103472&cm_re=amd_phenom_ii_x4-_-19-103-472-_-Product - CPU

Newegg.com - ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Motherboard (I'm not really too sure about motherboards. I've probably over/undershot the specs)

Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - PSU
Nvidia GTX 460 - Graphics card (Haven't decided brand)
500GB sata hardrive 7200RPM (Haven't decided brand)

It should be ~£410

I basically just want it for gaming. I'd like to be able run games on high (if not very high) and specifically Fallout 3/Crysis/Skyrim (Comes out 1/1/11).

Please tell me basically if it will work and if I have forgot anything :4-dontkno and don't be afraid to ask me anything 

Thanks :1angel:

On an unrelated note: Is window's 7 worth it or shall I just stick with XP? (I want to keep prices as low as possible)


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Under full load a system like that may approach 300W. I'd suggest going for a larger PSU.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

JMPC said:


> Under full load a system like that may approach 300W. I'd suggest going for a larger PSU.




so true :smile: I too would suggest a 750 watt like the Corsair 750-tx or Coolermaster silent pro 700 watt

Coolermaster Silent Pro 700W Modular PSU - Single 12V.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay, so maybe a 750w one? I think its only like $5 more.

EDIT: sorry this looks stupid now I didn't see the above post when I clicked reply:grin:

But yeah, thanks for the recommendation ray:


----------



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

Thelastkaveman said:


> Skyrim (Comes out 1/1/11).


Sorry, meant 11/11/11 :smooch:


----------



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

I've revised my build and made it so that I can buy all the parts from a British site (Amazon)

Palit SONIC nVIDIA GTX 460 Geforce 1GB Graphics Card: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories - GPU

Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB SATAII 16MB Cache 3.5 inch Internal Hard Drive OEM WD5000AAKS: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories - Hard drive

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Quad-Core Processor - 3.20 GHz,8MB Cache,Socket AM3,125W,45 nm,3 Year Warranty,Retail Boxed: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories - CPU

Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2 x 2GB DDR3 SDRAM Memory: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories - Ram

Corsair TX Series, 650 Watt, ATX, PS/2, Power Supply, UK Version (CMPSU-650TXUK): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories - PSU

Elite 330 Mid Tower Chassis: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories - Case

870A-G54 - 64bit AMD® Phenom II CPU; AMD® 870: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics - Mobo

So basically I just want to know what you guys think of the makes/ brands and see if they will all work together. Also is anything getting bottlenecked.

Thanks


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I would try looking for a Western Digital Black Caviar Edition HDD.


----------



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay, thanks. Just out of interest, whats the difference?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

It has double the cache than the blue HDD. WD Digital Back Caviar hard drives are more for gaming than Green and Blue Editions.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

On your last question about Windows 7! Yes it's worth it! Fast, stable and a joy to use everyday.


----------



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

OK, thanks


----------



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

Does any one have any idea how well it will run Crysis + Fallout 3?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm with AMD_Man re Windows 7. I've been setting up systems since the days of CP/M and Windows 7 with online Windows Update is by far the easiest to set up. It is also the most stable I've used -- you should have seen Windows 95 in this respect.


----------



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

Alright thanks man, I'll definitely get it then


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Just preference really, but i would say that the 430 black elite is a much better case.


----------



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, that case looks a lot better than the 330 and is (slightly) cheaper


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with the 460 i would be running a 850w


----------



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

Really? I ran a PSU test thing and it said I need about a ~500w one so I think 650w will be fine


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think a 750w would be decent for the system, especially for plans of upgrading. I do think that 850w is a huge overkill though. The 460 doesn't draw that much power.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

dai said:


> with the 460 i would be running a 850w


I have to agree with dai. I would run an 850w. But you could get by with a 750w.

850 will leave you with plenty of headroom.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the big picture fellas


to buy a quality 650 watt power supply = "x" number of dollars (definetly not less than $90.00

or you can get a 750 for $109.00

850-tx for $129.00


now follow me; factor in 15% *capability loss* each year for a gaming machine over the 5 year life span of your power supply warranty period (this is due to capicator aging) and now which power supply gives you the most value over the 5 year period ?


----------



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, the problem is I'm trying to keep the computer as cheap as possible, I know it may be more cost effective but I'd rather have a cheaper first off payment and then maybe later pay for upgrades.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok then; Corsair 650-TX


----------



## Thelastkaveman (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------

